# My new puppy Teddy!



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Me and a friend just bought him together for showing!










He's so perfect!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

WOW he is super cute charlotte!! :love5:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

cute!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hes gorgeous


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww he's beautiful.


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, he is so cute!!!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

omg he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

*OMG so cute! :love5:*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations on your new puppy! He is soo cute! :love5:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

cutiepie!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Sweet sweet sweet!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWWW  What a little doll


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

He's gorgeous!!! :love5:


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

How cute!! He is completely adorable!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Gorgeous!!! I think it's so exciting watching a pup grow and see how he turns out...... good luck with showing!!  Some of the best breeders come from Norway!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

he is absolutly beautiful, great head! cant wait to see that little man grow up and watch how he does in the ring!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Very, very cute!


----------



## luv4huas (Oct 25, 2006)

he fun n cute i lik apple lik him.


----------



## Ellen (Feb 4, 2008)

the best boy ever!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a beautiful chi puppy!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is a cutie How is he doing in the ring?


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Awwwwh, too cute!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

He Is Soooooooooooooooooooooo Adorable. What A Cutie


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hes beautiful


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

oH HIS PERFECT!


----------



## Ellen (Feb 4, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> He is a cutie How is he doing in the ring?


He is not showing anymore, but he has 2x bob puppy, 1 bos puppy and 1 bob and 2 cc as adult.


----------

